# abu 6500 and 7500



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

hey everyone just a couple questions.i have the slosh and an avet and ive been thinking about getting the abu 6500 blue yonder but been hesitant becuase of line capacity since i would only feel comfotable using 17 lb test..any advice???


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

The 6500 is a 14lb line reel or 20lb braid. A 7000 or 7500 will give you plenty of capacity with 17lb.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*cobiacatcher82*

On my 6500's, all I have ever used and works well for me is #14.

RT


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Ditto - I have 3 6500s all with 14lb Sufix Tritanium PLUS. No worries.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Two 6500's one with 14# Tri and the other with 12# Tri. 7000 with 20# Tri.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Simple solution for your 6500s, just put on some braid backing, say about 100 yards, then tie on some 17lb Sufix Tri to it and you'll be golden. By the way, the Blue Yonder is a SWEET reel. If you don't want it, tell him to let me know and I'll take it off his hands. 

No knock on the 7500c3ct. That too is a great reel. I have one of each. All I'm saying is that line capacity is not a concern with the Blue Yonder.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I have the bue yonder. I use 14lbs for striper and 17 for Drum fishing. I haven't hooked any drum yet, but I've caught stripers in mid 30"s and not a problem, no worries.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

You can easily make up for line size with capacity. I’ve caught more than a few big Drum on my 6500 with #14 mono and have yet to break one off, knock on wood. You’ll need to use some finesse from time to time but it’s certainly an achievable goal when you have 750 feet of line to play with.

If you’re serious about Drum fishing get a 7500Ct and load it up with #20 and go at them. For striper fishing anything over #14 is a waste of nylon.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

While we're the Abu subject, what's everyone opinion on the 5500cl3? I saw one locally for 35 bucks. I was thinking of getting it to tose metal and lite bait. I don't know anything about this reel. Thanks


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dingbat said:


> You can easily make up for line size with capacity. I’ve caught more than a few big Drum on my 6500 with #14 mono and have yet to break one off, knock on wood. You’ll need to use some finesse from time to time but it’s certainly an achievable goal when you have 750 feet of line to play with.
> 
> If you’re serious about Drum fishing get a 7500Ct and load it up with #20 and go at them. For striper fishing anything over #14 is a waste of nylon.


i fish 17 with mine, and havent gotten spoolede yet. i just think 14 requires too much finese... hate for that drum i let go to become shark bait


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*blue yonder drag?*

what do u guys think of the blue yonder's drag and fish fighting capabilities? Fine as is for stripers or are the smoothies a must? I won't bother if I have to get the smoothies.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

FishRung said:


> Ditto - I have 3 6500s all with 14lb Sufix Tritanium PLUS. No worries.


 Were are you getting the Sufix line from? Here in Jacksonville noone stocks it.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

u can order all the different kinds of suffix like Tri from Cabelas or just do a google and u'll find many other places.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

seajay said:


> Were are you getting the Sufix line from? Here in Jacksonville noone stocks it.


Jacksonville FL or NC? If it's NC you can run up the 24 EI.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

For Suffix line the Va and NC board sponsor "The Bait Shack" has it and for some of the best prices and is happy to ship.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

chinookhead said:


> what do u guys think of the blue yonder's drag and fish fighting capabilities? Fine as is for stripers or are the smoothies a must? I won't bother if I have to get the smoothies.


Hey Chinook, 

I don't see why you say that. Anytime you can upgrade your stock reel, its not a bad idea. While the Abu Blue Yonder drag is servicable, when you put on the smoothies, it will be unbelievable. Biggest bang for the buck as far as modest upgrades. 

FB


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

If it's Jacksonville Fl go to sports authority, they have sufix.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

chinookhead said:


> what do u guys think of the blue yonder's drag and fish fighting capabilities? Fine as is for stripers or are the smoothies a must? I won't bother if I have to get the smoothies.


Get a set of carbon fiber washers and a set of metal lipped washers for that reel.

You'll be glad ya did, trust me. 

It's a sweet reel. 

And even better with the drag upgrade. 

Try Hatteras Outfitters for them washers.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I still have not up graded the drag on my Blue Yonder. It has handled everything I have thrown at it so far. When I have the cash I may do it.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Digger, got the carbon drag and washers at hatteras jacks for my blue yonder. I think it came out to 15-18 dollars,which is not to bad considering the difference in performance. Easy to install as well.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*carbon drags*

I just got 2 6500's one a ProRocket-used and a Blue Yonder-new, man this stuff is what I was looking for !

How are the new Abu Carbon washers, I think they come in the 6600's, and HO has them too,

For the rocket I was thinking of going a little nuts, Still not sure about changing gears, I might want the power of the 5.3, but one that catches my eye is the double levelwind bearing kit, Wonder how much that would help, This is going to be my metal reel


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

The carbon drags, IMO make the 6500 a whole new reel. Makes me more comfortable drum fishing with them.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*sufix trit....a couple of places*

I know of two locations to get the Sufix line.

Hope I'm not against any rules for businesses on here and if I am I'm sure someone wil let me know.

HatterasOutfitters in Va.

and here in NC near Sailsbury at the town of Granite Quarry a shop named Bubbajackstackle.com
The guys name is Spence Brunson. Just google it and you will find it on the net.

RT


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*And another shop*

to get the Sufix is T. W.'s at the Outer Banks.

RT


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Wilson I have an idea on the price. I just hate paying shipping and tax. It will run me 60 bucks for those washers one set for the Blue Yonder, One for the Big Game and one for the 6600C5X. I I do one I have to do all of them. Heck when I got the 6600 I had to up grade the Big game so I bought 3 dual levelwind kits just in case I got another reel or two or I need the parts for the 2 levelwinds I have.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't buy the new washers for the drag. There is nothing wrong with the ones you have except they may need honed a bit. Get yourself a good, fine grit, oil stone and go at it. I did the ones in all my reels and it takes all of 10 minutes or so to do each set.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Chinook,
> 
> I don't see why you say that. Anytime you can upgrade your stock reel, its not a bad idea. While the Abu Blue Yonder drag is servicable, when you put on the smoothies, it will be unbelievable. Biggest bang for the buck as far as modest upgrades.
> 
> FB


I'm just a little lazy and just getting use to opening up my reels and digging further and further. The smoothie upgrade is probably not a big deal.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

greybeard said:


> If it's Jacksonville Fl go to sports authority, they have sufix.


 Thanks I am in Fla. Will hit the S.A. tomorrow. Again thanks for all of the replies from everyone else.


----------

